
FBI arrests Michael Taylor on charges of helping former Nissan CEO escape Japan - ilamont
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/05/20/metro/michael-taylor-arrested-faces-extradition-japan-orchestrating-escape-nissan-ceo/
======
tareqak
I think this submission is the same story from a different source as the one
in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23247228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23247228)
.

~~~
hu3
I can't read both links due to paywall.

~~~
spacedog
[http://archive.is/VAAfo](http://archive.is/VAAfo)

------
m-p-3
Might want to mention this is a video article, no text seems to be available
on this page.

~~~
dahdum
I had the same problem, only saw a headline and an image along with the
million ads and other articles. After a full page refresh the text appeared.
Kinda crazy bug for a newspaper site.

